

Ask HN: Help please – OCR Software - igib

Hi HN,<p>Part of my business requires customers to verify their account by uploading a picture of themselves holding a note with handwritten code on it. It is currently being done manually. I looked into free OCR software in hope to automate the process but the results are terrible at best. I have not tried any paid software yet. Can anyone shed some light on this and share their experiences&#x2F;ideas&#x2F;solutions?<p>Cheers
======
atestu
I use OCRKit on the Mac, it's rather inexpensive, integrates well in workflows
and works really well. Perfect for making PDF indexable for instance.

I scan on my phone with an app that saves on dropbox, and Hazel launches any
new PDF saved to that specific dropbox folder in OCRKit.

